# Mercury 60hp coil order?



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok, guys. I have an 88 Mercury 60hp 2-stroke. I have a hot battery, good spark, 130 psi on all 3 cylinders and good gas. I can't get the stupid thing to crank! I have even pulled the spark plugs and shot a squirt of premixed gas into each cylinder and still it won't try to crank. 

I know the firing order is 1-3-2, but I'm starting to wonder if my numbered spark plug wires have been moved (I bought the motor thinking good compression meant I could get it running). I ASSUMED the coils were numbered from top to bottom 1-2-3 but that's not how the wires are numbered. Have they been moved or am I chasing the wrong problem?


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

No responses so how about someone posting a pic of a late 80's Merc 3 cylinder taken from the starboard side showing the coil wires?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://forums.iboats.com/mercury-ma...-firing-order-3-cylinder-2-stroke-582250.html


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

The coils are in order. Top to bottom. Top coil wire to top plug. You can diagnose that whole electrical system with a DVOM


----------



## Tomslick66 (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Hopefully I can get this thing to do more than collect leaves in the front yard.


----------

